# Tech support forums error



## clickitysplit (Aug 16, 2009)

Attempted to search forums for "VERIZON MEDIA MANAGER," and got this error message in return:

Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 33554432 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 1048576 bytes) in /home/tsf/public_html/search.php on line 1011


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome.

We have recently updated our servers and most of the problems have been fixed. I will report this to Admin - thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Over the last few weeks, this problem has occured to several different people on the forum, myself included. It may help to narrow down the search, such as the date and replies etc.


----------



## Michael York (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello,

I am receiving a similar error when I search for "Norton". I have tried the search 1 week back and 2 weeks back and seem to always get the same error. It was working fine about 3 weeks ago.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

This happens when you search using very common terms. 

A workaround is to use google and to type site:www.techsupportforum.com at the end of your search query.


----------



## Michael York (Nov 3, 2007)

justpassingby said:


> This happens when you search using very common terms.
> 
> A workaround is to use google and to type site:www.techsupportforum.com at the end of your search query.


The problem with searching this way is that it is difficult to search in a date range as we used to be able to do on the site. Is there a string to search for "product" "date" using Google?


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

not sure, it's not documented here : http://www.google.com/help/cheatsheet.html


----------



## roast (Nov 2, 2006)

Searched for "nvidia ethernet windows 7" to see if I can answer some questions on it:

"Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 33554432 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 1048576 bytes) in /home/tsf/public_html/search.php on line 1011"



Mick.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Mick, I just ran the same search for nvidia ethernet windows 7 (with and without quotation marks) with no date filters. It took 20 seconds to complete both searches and gave 250 results.

Try again in a few minutes and see if you get an error.


----------



## Blair (Nov 12, 2003)

Simple fix for admin, PHP changed how they count memory. Since 5.x the old default of 8MB won't be enough. Change PHP.INI to allocate more memory for PHP (requires root access). Since 5.2 the default is 128MB:

open php.ini

look for
memory_limit = 8M

change this to

memory_limit = 128M

Problem solved.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks, Blair. I've passed your advice on to admin.


----------



## roast (Nov 2, 2006)

Just tested "nvidia ethernet windows 7" again, same thing happened. Cleared all Caches, to no avail.

-Mick.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Mick, I repeated your search again. No problems here using Firefox.










No reply yet to my notifying admin. I think Jason's still away on his honeymoon. I'll keep this thread updated with any progress.


----------



## Michael York (Nov 3, 2007)

koala said:


> Mick, I repeated your search again. No problems here using Firefox.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks koala.

I'll continue to try my searches.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Michael York (Nov 3, 2007)

Just and FYI, I again tried my searches today and am still instantly receiving the same php error. I tired it with Chrome, IE 8 and FF 3.5.1. Tonight I will test it at home with my Mac and see if I can get results. This is frustrating


----------

